
Does ad-blocking mean that in the future what we read will be the ad? - davidhariri
https://dhariri.com/posts/570a9ec3d1befa66e6b8e1d0
======
a3n
> I think I'll still read the New York Times, but as entertainment; not as
> news.

I read all news as entertainment; the global pratfall.

EDIT: like this: "How a federal spy case turned into a child pornography
prosecution" [https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/how-n...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/how-
national-security-powers-are-underpinning-some-ordinary-criminal-
cases/2016/04/05/1a7685f4-fa36-11e5-80e4-c381214de1a3_story.html)

> During his initial appearance in a federal courthouse in Santa Ana, Calif.,
> the prosecutors indicated a willingness to reduce or drop the child
> pornography charges if he would tell them about the C-17, said Sara Naheedy,
> Gartenlaub’s attorney at the time.

------
J_Darnley
That is a distinct possibility (but not that different to the current
situation). On the other hand you could be reading something that someone
wanted published without any thought of anything in return.

